
Mark Twain in the time of cholera - satchet
https://www.nationalreview.com/magazine/2020/05/04/mark-twain-in-the-time-of-cholera/
======
RhysU
Twain found himself in this boat ( _cough_ ) more than once:

[https://www.jstor.org/stable/2921690?seq=1](https://www.jstor.org/stable/2921690?seq=1)

The first page preview is enough background to get an idea. If you have
access, the plague material ends after about 2 pages IIRC.

------
ulkesh
“When the cholera was raging in Naples; when the people were dying by the
hundreds and hundreds every day; when every concern for the public welfare was
swallowed up in selfish private interest, and every citizen made the taking
care of himself his sole object, these men banded themselves together and went
about nursing the sick and burying the dead. Their noble efforts cost many of
them their lives.”

The parallels of today are striking. It is fortunate this time around that we
know considerably more about the communicative properties of bacteria and
viruses to at least provide some semblance of protection for doctors and
nurses.

